# Mystic Guinevere "Gosh" (nonGSD)



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

One beautiful June morning, 1994, The Queen's farm, a litter was born. Did I know that five years later my life would be changed forever? See, I was terrified of big dogs. I went to visit new friends and their labradors greeted me at the door. It was 1999. I was startled, I was cautious. I sat on the couch with the baby and one dog lumbered up to me and laid on me feet. I guess you could say it was love at first sight. 

I'd go to visit, the hind end would shake and shimmy and wiggle all over. The tail would thump, thump, thump. 

Then in 2002, "We're going to Australia for Christmas, can you dog-sit?"? I guess so. We've gotten to be buddies. I'm not so nervous any longer. It was the beginning of a beautiful friendship. I spoiled you those 5 weeks. We went everywhere together. I took you for your first (and only) ever picture with Santa. You were by my side when I found out of my mother's terminal diagnosis. We shared so much together.

Ten years. Ten years of a wonderful human-canine relationship that few can understand.

How you still wiggled and thumped that tail while laying down the last day I saw you this summer. It pained me to see what you had become. 

It all ended today, November 14, 2009, as you could no longer walk, eat, see, hear, control your bodily functions.....I couldn't bear to see you like that. You've had no quality of life for many months and for that I cannot forgive your humans. But today, they finally did right for you. Ending your pain from hip dysplasia. Ending your pain from Cushing's Disease. You now can run pain free with your cousin Doty who has been waiting for you for eight years.

Gosh, you were the best canine friend I could have ever had. Gracie understands there is a special place in my heart for only you, for if it were not for you, we'd never have had Gracie. She respected you. The only dog she ever really respected. She knew of your royal beginnings. 

I will miss you and love you forever Mystic Guinevere, GOSH.




























http://s28.photobucket.com/albums/c250/JenM66/My%20friend%20Gosh/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

So sorry


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I'm glad that you met her and let her into your life.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss, and that is wonderful you were her friend!!


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

She obviously had a wonderful impact on your life as you did in hers. I love that photo of her on the red playground equipment in the snow.

My condolence on her loss .... her legacy lives on in encouraging you to see "big dogs" in a different light.

RIP "Gosh" ....


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss Jen
















GOSH


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I am so sorry. I presently own a black lab. They are great dogs who wiggle right into your heart.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Oh, I am so sorry.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful friend!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Jen, I am deeply sorry for your loss. Even in her senior years she was so regal. RIP sweet girl.


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

I have a great love for black labs I am so sorry. She was a beauty.


----------

